
GPU accelerated lattice Boltzmann model for shallow water flow - melonakos
http://blog.accelereyes.com/blog/2010/12/01/lattice_boltzmann_model/
======
aklein
My prediction: Numpy/SciPy will steal a large portion of the Matlab market for
scientific computing in the not-too-distant future. A GPU-accelerated Numpy
along the lines of Jacket would be supremely valuable. Side project, anyone?

~~~
earl
Do you actually use scipy?

I tried briefly and was awfully disappointed. For starters, the documentation
was crap. Followed closely by the fact that I wanted to take the norm of a
vector and had to try 3 different norm functions before one worked. Further, I
had a sparse matrix and all the functions -- of course, this was mentioned
nowhere -- magically desparsified my vectors. Apparently if you want to
operate on sparse matrices/vectors, you need to pull in an entirely separate
import and potentially change the name of all functions.

I was left completely underwhelmed.

Not to mention that installing matlab was a pain, but installing scipy was an
order of magnitude worse. ports failed to work, the binary distributions
wanted much older python than I had, etc.

It would be awesome to see them seriously take on matlab, but I have to
conclude they have a very long way to go.

If their gpu implementation is anything like their sparse vector/matrix
implementation, matlab will remain the language of choice for a long time.

~~~
melonakos
The MATLAB GPU implementation is seriously flawed. For a better approach, see
<http://www.accelereyes.com/products/compare>

~~~
earl
Dude, I'm not hating, but when you are plugging accelereyes, maybe you should
mention you're the CEO and cofounder.

That being said, it looks like interesting tech.

~~~
melonakos
I'm definitely partial :) I was relying on my profile to make it clear, but
that's a bit buried.

BTW, you're profile has me cracking up in how you share your email. I tweeted
it here: <http://twitter.com/melonakos/status/11101399047737344>

Do you think GPUs in R would be useful? We're heading that way with LIBJACKET.

------
skorgu
How does this compare to freely-available open source simulators? Especially
<http://sailfish.us.edu.pl/> which supports GPU operation.

------
tomrod
This is an advertisement.

